# 2 wheel self balancing scooter



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

fahadn said:


> i have 2 hub motors off 36v and 400 watt each.
> should i use 2 controllers to control both motors or a single controller can be use to control both hub motors.


I am assuming you are talking about something like a Segway. You will need to use a separate controller for each motor. The motors need to be able to be driven independently. But even if they didn't need to be it is unlikely that you would have good luck trying to run multiple AC motors off of a single controller.



fahadn said:


> and what will be the case if i use noormal bldc motor instead of hub motor.


Hub motors are usually permanent magnet AC motors with electronic commutation done in the controller. What many people call BLDC motors are permanent magnet AC motors with electronic commutation done in the controller. The difference is in the physical layout.


----------



## scooteren (Jun 2, 2016)

hello boys we are balance scooter manufacturer our name Hoverboard It known as self balancing scooter, smart wheel, electric skateboard, skywalker board hoverboard, airwheel, is the most popular outdoor entertaining and vehicle tool. We has US STOCK which support 2-4 Business Days Delivery, safety certificate and Zero Complaint Rate!









Read more:http://www.aliscooter.com/


----------

